# Return of Parking Lot Racing in Harrisonburg VA



## demondog (Aug 13, 2008)

Homer Allman, owner of The Tiltyard offroad track, recently bought Linville Hobbies and is getting ready to move the store to a new location which has a nice paved lot. He is going to start having parking lot races there for onroad and oval. I know that some of you are like me and haven't raced either of these classes since Thunder Road closed up the other year, so dust off your cars and come join us. If you're interested or have any questions, post here or contact Homer. Hope to see some of you guys from Thunder Road there!


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Dog do you know what type cars are going to be raced at Homer's new track. I know it isn't going to be oval like at TR but figure it would be touring cars or nitro onroad.


----------



## demondog (Aug 13, 2008)

I think he wants to run a spec type of sedan class for the onroad races where everyone is limited to the price of the car you run like the cheaper RTR kits from HPI that way people don't have to spend a bunch of money to get started. He is also talking about running pan cars on the oval which will be an Indy style 4 corner track. As of right now, nothing is set in stone, so if you have any ideas, please share them. Also, spread the word!


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

You used to race at Thunder Road once in awhile didn't you. I remember talking to you once. The oval pan car sounds great right up my alley if it comes off. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

